# Alice In Wonderland(2010) Review



## ericling (Mar 15, 2010)

13th March- I went to watch " Alice In Wonderland"2D with my cousins.. So I'm writing a compact review about it. =)And since no one write a review for movie before,I not sure which place should I post this in. Either in "Books, Music, TV &Movies" Or in"GBAtemp Magazine Reviews"Please move if I posted this in the wrong place. 

*Alice In Wonderland Review*





One thing you need to know before watching the movie – this is a semi-sequel, NOT a remake of the previous Alice In Wonderland (1951) classic cartoon movie.



Why did I say that? Because this 1951 classic cartoon film happened when Alice was 9years old. And this 2010 film, Alice is a 25year-old grown up+ And the story line is different.Here's the summary:*

Click on the spoiler button* if you really want to read the summary of the story. I do not wish to spoil the story for you if you've not watched it lol.



Spoiler



A grown up 19-year-old Alice Kingsley who has forgotten about her childhood journey into Underland (she misheard it as 'Wonderland') and once more takes a trip down the rabbit-hole after ducking out on an engagement proposal that has been arranged without her acknowledgment. Having now returned to the magical world that she thought it was all just a dream, Alice has been destined to save the Underland/'Wonderland' inhabitants from the tyrannical reign of the Red Queen.



*Graphic:*
Obviously, they put quite a lot of effort into Alice In Wonderland. It is not a classic cartoon film, and it should be a cartoon film on "humanity" right? Mmm Alice is in human form and some other creatures are in cartoon form.The art is awesome, well paced. The graphic is way to art. Not the familiar bright colour, some may not like it.
*
Sound:*
Highly tuned sound quality.Kinda considered a good job. It is pretty thrilling and this managed to make the film more interesting than it actually is.

*Story-Line:*
Creative imagination. This is a cartoonish film and is pretty illogical but the idea is awesome. Very, very interesting - IF you listen to the dialogue properly.
*
Child-friendly rate:*
Why am I writing this? Because I think everybody thought this movie is a childish movie but it actually not.I dun really think this film is suitable for children. I dun think small kids will really enjoy it. Most of the interesting part is in the dialogue. Do you think kids will catch the dialogue properly? It will only make them think that this story doesnt have a story line at all.

*Casts presentation:*





Mia Wasikowska did a decent job. Showed that she's lonely persona as Alice. Anne Hathaway, The White Queen doesn't show up much in the movie. Just a side character of the story. I think the best side character is Johnny Depp as Mad Hatter. Before I watched this movie, I thought Mad Hatter was a bad man. But he's actually a good man. But he is REALLY CRAZY - in a good way. He can even make the movie touching.

*Final Word:*
Even though I sat in the C row, the 3rd front row, which will make your neck ultra-painful when watching the film, but this film managed to make me forgot about my neck and made me completely into it. LOL. Personally, I feel that this is a great movie and it was worth watching.

Final Score:8/10


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 15, 2010)

yea i watched this movie on sunday it is quite unique and enjoyable for all ages


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm going to see this one in the cinema soon with my girlfriend, I can't wait!
I mean, it's a Tim Burton movie, I HAVE to see it!


----------



## ericling (Mar 15, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> I'm going to see this one in the cinema soon with my girlfriend, I can't wait!
> I mean, it's a Tim Burton movie, I HAVE to see it!



Couple seat ready? Haha!
Enjoy your movie btw! 
And remember to book the ticket earlier. If not you will do the same thing like me, sitting the 3rd front row. Luckily Johnny Depp help me! He's awesome


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah i really enjoyed this movie as well but its an either you will love it or you will hate it movie...


----------



## Fluto (Mar 15, 2010)

the best character acting is the RED QUEEN
and the character that looks the best is March Hare which is the ad hatters tea buddy


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 15, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And idd, I will. 
I hope to be able to see it in 3D tho, but there are like NO cinema's close to where I live which have it in 3D..


----------



## ericling (Mar 15, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> ericling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dun think this movie 3D would be nice since it was from 2D converted to 3D. 2D would be enough for you to enjoy


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 15, 2010)

It was so funny yet mature. I loved it, and Johnny Depp was brilliantly demented as usual. It has so much charm and was so beautifully made.

Also, I noticed that 3 actor in harry potter were there in the film, the guy playing Snape was the caterpillar, the woman playing Bellatrix LeStrange was the Red Queen, and the woman playing Madam Maxime was the delusional aunt of Alice.


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

Johnny Depp was great, as always, and Helena Bonham Carter was perfect as the Red Queen. The rest of the movie? Aside from the visuals, which were excellent, it was unimaginative, leading to a cliche 'cliamactic' battle leaving me feeling nothing for the characters.

6/10 from me.


----------



## ericling (Mar 15, 2010)

DopplerEffective said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp was great, as always, and Helena Bonham Carter was perfect as the Red Queen. The rest of the movie? Aside from the visuals, which were excellent, it was unimaginative, leading to a cliche 'cliamactic' battle leaving me feeling nothing for the characters.
> 
> 6/10 from me.


The battle is a little too plain. They should make the battle more thrilling, more interesting.


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 16, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> DopplerEffective said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would have been nice to do something different than what everyone expects. I mean, it is Alice in Wonderland, that alone gives you free reign to do whatever you want.


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Mar 17, 2010)

I watched the old Disney cartoon when I was younger, I'm interested in watching this sometime. I probably won't watch it until it's out on DVD, Blu-Ray and Pay-Per-View.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 17, 2010)

I saw the movie last week, the red queen reminded of Margaret Thatcher for some reason.


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Mar 17, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I saw the movie last week, the red queen reminded of Margaret Thatcher for some reason.



The person who plays the voice from what I heard in the previews reminds me of Bette Midler.


----------



## ninchya (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL i saw this movie on saturday, the 3d version is really nice in digital plus the movie was pretty good.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this movie good?
What do you think about that movie?


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 17, 2010)

The movie is pretty "Mehh" in my opinion. It's mildly entertaining to see Tim Burton's versions of all the Alice characters, but that's just it: These days, he spends way too much time trying to make his films weird and not nearly enough time making them _good_ anymore.

That's my opinion.


----------



## ericling (Mar 18, 2010)

Kroatien99 said:
			
		

> Is this movie good?
> What do you think about that movie?
> Do you saw the "review"?
> 
> ...


I am not a hardcore movie fans. Din know these cast at all.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 22, 2010)

i just watched the movie and i just got back, 

as for me, while i enjoy the new take on alice in wonderland, some parts of the movie feels draggy and boring, while others just doesnt make sense, so instead i just convinced myself that a lot has happened since the last time alice visited wonderland. 

and i totally agreed with the battle scene, they have a lot of people, seems like they could have made a decent war, instead, all we have is a boring mini battle that i rather fast forward if i could..


----------



## HBK (Mar 22, 2010)

If you watch it in 3D it's tons better, honestly.


----------

